# Decency in public etc



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

Not been in Dubai long so still a noob when it comes to stuff like this but meeting a girl at the weekend and just wondered what the stance is on minor displays of affection, for example could I get myself in trouble for greeting her with a hug and a kiss on the cheek etc? And is it a bad idea to hold hands?

Based on previous posts I've made I imagine there will be at least one pretentious smart arse who has nothing better to do than analyse these posts and make snide comments. Please don't. We were all new to this city once and coming from the U.K. There is still a lot I'm trying to get my head round.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

dubaiguy1992 said:


> Not been in Dubai long so still a noob when it comes to stuff like this but meeting a girl at the weekend and just wondered what the stance is on minor displays of affection, for example could I get myself in trouble for greeting her with a hug and a kiss on the cheek etc? And is it a bad idea to hold hands?
> 
> Based on previous posts I've made I imagine there will be at least one pretentious smart arse who has nothing better to do than analyse these posts and make snide comments. Please don't. We were all new to this city once and coming from the U.K. There is still a lot I'm trying to get my head round.


Hug, Kiss, as far as casual is seen all over the place.

Even a quick good bye french kiss you catch every now and then.

Some even take it really far at malls, not to mention the girl is already scantly dressed.

Is in it too early asking these? I mean wait till date 4 or something


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

As RandomDude said you'll see people walking and holding hands every day, as well as women wearing inappropriate clothing in the malls etc (inappropriate according to rules set by the mall). 

Although it is very unlikely you'll face any problems, you should be careful, and be aware of your surroundings and who is in them. Although stories like this:
BBC News - Jailed Dubai kissing pair lose appeal over conviction

are not a daily occurrence, they can and do happen. A lot of people that get into trouble have gone too far for where we live, some are genuinely unlucky and in wrong place at wrong time.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I hold my gf hand most places but not in the malls, she wears appropriate clothing in the malls and mostly during the day but obviously not at night when out in bars/clubs etc.

tbh she is more scared of getting caught then what I am :lol:

I will say though at a brunch a few weeks back a friend of mine was warned by the security just to be careful of kissing a girl.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Err on the side of caution and just be aware of your surroundings. If you see a bunch of conservative people around, you're better off avoiding any sort of PDA. Sometimes, all it takes is a very angry bitter person and then it's your word against his/her's.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Err on the side of caution and just be aware of your surroundings. If you see a bunch of conservative people around, you're better off avoiding any sort of PDA. Sometimes, all it takes is a very angry bitter person and then it's your word against his/her's.


Gee thanks for the advice. I carry my PDA everywhere aand use it in public all the time. Now I know to use it discreetly, perhaps in the carparkand iin hotelrooms


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

PDA = "public display of affection" in my post but you're an old man so we'll forgive you


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> PDA = "public display of affection" in my post but you're an old man so we'll forgive you


That's what I was referring to as well. What did you think I meant? Duh!!!


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

You can do most of the things, just don't rock out with your ...


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dubai has changed a lot.
10yrs ago girls wearing low cut tops or short skirts would have been asked to cover up in the malls, whereas now I'm often amazed at how they are dressed.

Yesterday I walked around the mall during the day and saw sights not out of place on a Saturday night out in a nightclub in the UK. And outside bars in the Marina at night I've seen girls sat outside clearly very drunk with everything hanging out. Last weekend one girl had everything on show in a very short dress as she lay across the steps blind drunk waiting for a taxi, her friend wasn't far off the same.

What I find funny is that some women walk around the mall with low tops and short skirts and then seem to disapprove if you have a good look. If you put something in the shop window then I'm going to have a look at it, if you don't want people to look then don't put it on display.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Alfred1 said:


> What I find funny is that some women walk around the mall with low tops and short skirts and then seem to disapprove if you have a good look. If you put something in the shop window then I'm going to have a look at it, if you don't want people to look then don't put it on display.


Depends how old/unattractive you are. That happens everywhere, not just in Dubai!

As for PDA, be cautious. I hug but never kiss and barely hold hands in public. It's just what I'm used to now. In fact, I forgot my "norms" when I went on holiday to US and thought it strange that people were snogging.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Alfred is corrrect, it is totally weird how some girls are dressed.

There is this mentality, that Dubai is full of rich guys ready to hop in with the next bombshell that passes by.

I could never understand why would a married women dress like a street worker (sorry mod if this crosses the line) and would be actually invitiing guys to look, either to make her husband jealous, or to assure herself that she still got it.

Why would someone wear a hot shorts with low tank top to a mall is beyond my realization.

Most of these people tend to be either new rich ,or thinking life is all about looks and money.

You can easily tell, they come from low class, as they act and dress in a really tacky manner that they could work as clowns.

It is a common human nature, that people start acting stupid in places they think is full of rich people running around, same as in Manhattan, some fashion runway shows going on 24/7.

Worse is when you see this 45 something women, who has her air bags tattoed, wearing skimpy clothes and placing her hand over his behind,a 20 something guy who is wearing slippers and looks like the guy who cuts your shawerma. They were at carrefoure and a British lady could not stand them and approached her telling her to stop being foolish.

Some over do it for too many reasons, they are away from home, and they act loose, which is more evident with Arab guys, who come in the UAE, start living foolishly, hanging out with anything close enough to qualify as a female. Then goes back home and wants to marry the sweet, innocent girl who is sexually naive.

Decency and modesty are wanted, dressing like a street worker just show how shallow and low class you are. From a guy perspective, the scantly dressed girl is fun, but nothing turns as on, like some lady acting classy in all manners.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

IzzyBella said:


> Depends how old/unattractive you are. That happens everywhere, not just in Dubai!


Its quite refreshing to hear a woman say that, I've always said that sexual harrassment comes down to how good looking the bloke is. 
Brad Pitt would get away with a quick pat on the bum whereas an old fat bloke would get reported.

I'm neither old nor fat so to be fair I mostly get a smile when I'm looking and I know I get away with more flirting than most. I obviously have no beef with the way it works but you girls need to accept that if you put it on display then you'll get attention from the old fat pervs and not just us young attractive ones


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh for... leering is rude, no matter where you go. Did you really need someone to tell you that? Were you raised in a barn? And remember: some people think shorts are ok, some think a woman showing her face or stepping out of her house means she's a prostitute. Your sense of modesty is not everyone's sense of modesty, so dress yourself how you think is best and don't leer at anyone else, be they wearing niqabs or bikinis.

Also, no, even good-looking people don't get a free pass to be rude. Also, if you're asking yourself "why do people always get mad when I stare at them," it's probably because you know they don't like you staring at them, and you keep doing it. So really, you're asking "so why do I still have to behave like a civilized adult if there's someone I'd like to be a creep around?" Stop being a creep.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Alfred1 said:


> not just us young attractive ones


That is some bold statement.

Never thought of it this way?!!

So much injustice in this world! 

So basically what you are saying, it is always the women fault?


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Visp said:


> Oh for... leering is rude, no matter where you go. Did you really need someone to tell you that? Were you raised in a barn? And remember: some people think shorts are ok, some think a woman showing her face or stepping out of her house means she's a prostitute. Your sense of modesty is not everyone's sense of modesty, so dress yourself how you think is best and don't leer at anyone else, be they wearing niqabs or bikinis.
> .


We are no more talking about different perspectives. 

Having someone with a see through blouse, or a skirt showing their parts or G strings is not an issue of different perpectives.

Some women in Dubai's mall really over do it, it is not like some women wearing a nice outfit and she can gets away with it, no, it is someone being dumb to think they can lure rich people by being hot to the death.

Tackiness.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Alfred1 said:


> Its quite refreshing to hear a woman say that, I've always said that sexual harrassment comes down to how good looking the bloke is.
> Brad Pitt would get away with a quick pat on the bum whereas an old fat bloke would get reported.
> 
> I'm neither old nor fat so to be fair I mostly get a smile when I'm looking and I know I get away with more flirting than most. I obviously have no beef with the way it works but you girls need to accept that if you put it on display then you'll get attention from the old fat pervs and not just us young attractive ones


It's been scientifically proven. I hate to say it but if someone looks wealthy, that also plays into it.

If Brad Pitt patted my bottom I'd punch him in the face. He is both (looking) old(er than his years) and unattractive in my opinion. Not to mention short. This is coming from a girl who prefers older men. 

Back to topic: just be aware of your surroundings. If you're at Barnasti on a Friday night, you'd probably get away with "heavy petting" in public. Anything goes there.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

IzzyBella said:


> It's been scientifically proven. I hate to say it but if someone looks wealthy, that also plays into it.
> 
> If Brad Pitt patted my bottom I'd punch him in the face. He is both (looking) old(er than his years) and unattractive in my opinion. Not to mention short. This is coming from a girl who prefers older men.
> 
> Back to topic: just be aware of your surroundings. If you're at Barnasti on a Friday night, you'd probably get away with "heavy petting" in public. Anything goes there.


Maybe I have been going to the wrong places.

I think you need to visit the crappy low rise hotels in Deira and such, but be prepared to be offered some money.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

IzzyBella said:


> It's been scientifically proven. I hate to say it but if someone looks wealthy, that also plays into it.
> 
> If Brad Pitt patted my bottom I'd punch him in the face. He is both (looking) old(er than his years) and unattractive in my opinion. Not to mention short. This is coming from a girl who prefers older men.


I'm only 5ft 7".
And I thought we were getting along so well 
Apparantly (according to my wifes sister) I look like a cross between a young Sly Stallone and Joey out of Friends though if that floats your boat.

I'm being tongue in cheek with my posts, I'm happily married and of course I don't go around making women uncomfortable. In fact to be honest its usually the other way around, why do women always look you in the eye and immediately look at your groin?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Alfred1 said:


> In fact to be honest its usually the other way around, why do women always look you in the eye and immediately look at your groin?


Getting our own back for the amount of times men don't even make eye contact but stare at our breasts during conversation? At least we make a point of making eye contact first. :tongue1:

I wouldn't know, of course, being a flat-chested asian girl who isn't interested in the size of someone's groin area. Bums. Bums are nice.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Alfred1 said:


> I'm only 5ft 7".
> And I thought we were getting along so well
> Apparantly (according to my wifes sister) I look like a cross between a young Sly Stallone and Joey out of Friends though if that floats your boat.
> 
> I'm being tongue in cheek with my posts, I'm happily married and of course I don't go around making women uncomfortable. In fact to be honest its usually the other way around, why do women always look you in the eye and immediately look at your groin?


Same treatment you give them, eye look, head goes down.

Ok, we got it dude, you are Dubai's most eligible married man. You are hunky, you make Sylvester Stallone shy.

Anyways, it is part of the sizing you up.

It is people like you, who makes it hard for us, single, funny,dashly handsome dudes on online forums trying to lure the single ladies with great humor and smart wits.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Same treatment you give them, eye look, head goes down.
> 
> Ok, we got it dude, you are Dubai's most eligible married man. You are hunky, you make Sylvester Stallone shy.
> 
> ...


Brother, I will step aside and let you make your move, petite Asian girl with a sense of humour, she sounds gorgeous.
Fortune favours the bold. (And those who are tall with a nice bum)


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Alfred1 said:


> Brother, I will step aside and let you make your move, petite Asian girl with a sense of humour, she sounds gorgeous.
> Fortune favours the bold. (And those who are tall with a nice bum)


You mean the bald?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

dubaiguy1992 said:


> Not been in Dubai long so still a noob when it comes to stuff like this but meeting a girl at the weekend and just wondered what the stance is on minor displays of affection, for example could I get myself in trouble for greeting her with a hug and a kiss on the cheek etc? And is it a bad idea to hold hands? Based on previous posts I've made I imagine there will be at least one pretentious smart arse who has nothing better to do than analyse these posts and make snide comments. Please don't. We were all new to this city once and coming from the U.K. There is still a lot I'm trying to get my head round.


A kiss on cheeks etc is acceptable here depending of course to whom


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Alfred1 said:


> Its quite refreshing to hear a woman say that, I've always said that sexual harrassment comes down to how good looking the bloke is. Brad Pitt would get away with a quick pat on the bum whereas an old fat bloke would get reported. I'm neither old nor fat so to be fair I mostly get a smile when I'm looking and I know I get away with more flirting than most. I obviously have no beef with the way it works but you girls need to accept that if you put it on display then you'll get attention from the old fat pervs and not just us young attractive ones


Leave us old portly guys out of this!


----------

